# TNR gone bad (escapee cat)



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

I finally managed to trap a cat that's been hanging in my backyard and get her to the clinic where she was fixed, got PCN/metacam and ear-tipped. We brought her back yesterday around 4pm, got her into the cage on the porch, covered her, and she did manage to eat, take water, move her bowels and sleep for a few good long stretches.

However, about 30 minutes ago she got past us while trying to change her food and took off like a shot. She was only recovering for less than 24 hours -- I'm scared to death she's going to tear open her stitches and since it's my first shot at this, I have no idea if she's going to come back for her food or if I've now traumatized her for life. I've washed and removed the cage and put out fresh food... anyone else have any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You must be very worried. To attract her again, I would use a canned cat food with a strong odor, such as fish. Or put some tuna juice over her canned food. Hopefully she'll get hungry and remember where she was fed. It would be better if she had been quiet and resting for a few days, but perhaps she will lie quietly on her own. Undoubtedly she's in some pain and likely to hide and rest. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks so much. I'm really hoping she'll be back, and I know getting her to the vet is already better for her than she was -- but I was still hoping to keep her recovering for 3-4 days.

I'll keep fresh food out each day and hope for the best.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Keep us informed, please.


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

well, someone came last night and ate the wet food - i can only hope it was her. hopefully i'll catch sight of her in the next few days.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Poor kitty.  It would be good to recapture her if you can, but if not, just remember that feral cats are resilient. They are also experts at hunkering down in one place and not moving, which is what she needs to do in order to heal. Providing food is probably the best thing you can do for her, so she won't have to hunt.

You're a good person for helping this kitty!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Did you ever get her back???


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm afraid I still don't know. I've put wet out every night and each morning it's gone, but we do have one other stray that wanders the neighborhood - however, I'm cautiously optimistic it's my girl simply because I never saw the tom that regularly and he wasn't this shy. Whomever is coming by is only doing it very late at night and after the back lights all go out. Hopefully I'll catch sight of my shy eater soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Any news, Isabel?


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

No, and I'm actually a little disheartened. We've caught the eater and it's the shy tom, not my girl. I want to think she's staying away because she just doesn't trust me anymore because the alternative is too upsetting. I can only hope that they gave her enough antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds to get her thru after she fled.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll keep my hopes up for you, Isabel.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Praying for the little girl. You did the right thing in trying to help her. I hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Just had to say - success! She's back! Only twice so far, but at least she's alive and looks healthy if a little skinny. And boy, she sure made me suffer for 2 weeks.

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and kind words!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

YAHOOOO


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news, Isabel!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay!!!    See, they really are resilient (as well as experts at torturing humans :twisted.


----------

